# BTS - What did you get?



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like pictures/names please! 

Also: What didn't you get that you would have liked?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I got an Ephebopus murinus, a B. Smithi with adult colours, a couple of B.Klassi , P. Machalla, xenesthis immanis (wanted one so badly and they were £22, I nearly cried but got one anyway!), A. purpurea, G pulchra

And my mantids I got were a mega mantis, a sexed pair of dead leafs, a minni dead leaf thing, a S/A sexed pair of orchids, a gongy and a flower mantis different to the other 7 we have.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I got an Ephebopus murinus, a B. Smithi with adult colours, a couple of B.Klassi , P. Machalla, xenesthis immanis (wanted one so badly and they were £22, I nearly cried but got one anyway!), A. purpurea, G pulchra
> 
> And my mantids I got were a mega mantis, a sexed pair of dead leafs, a minni dead leaf thing, a S/A sexed pair of orchids, a gongy and a flower mantis different to the other 7 we have.


Good haul!

Pics?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i got:
G. porteri 0.0.1
G. pulchra 0.0.1
P. murinus 0.0.1
B. vagans 0.0.1
S. nobilis 0.1.0
Oreophotes sp 0.0.6

would have liked an adult G. puolchra, they cost a bomb, all of mine were slings, the OBT is a nymph.

those stick insects have some character..


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> Good haul!
> 
> Pics?


I only have a pic of the p machalla, I've tried not to disturb them too much, plus they are too tiny to see. :lol2: I'll go upload it now.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

posted in the other, longer thread:

The small boy went with his dad, came back with a juvie E campestratus for him, a B boehemei for me, a G rosea for the nice lady up the road and an H lividum and an OBT for his dad.

Not to mention a nice new t-shirt!

I would have liked a g iheringi. And a blue fang. And an E murinus. And the chance to be there, poke around and find a load of spiders I hadn't realised I wanted before. And I'm increasingly amused by the fact that I collect pretty rocks, whereas his dad collects fast bad-tempered pretty spiders that hide. I think I win.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

anybody get an OBT nymph for £1.50, from invicta arachnid? i did


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

slings tend to go around for 2 quid


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i found none for 2 quid.. from british sellers at least. i tried to stay away from the euros in the middle of the big hall, cutting down on food miles i guess would be the term


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i got:
> G. porteri 0.0.1
> G. pulchra 0.0.1
> P. murinus 0.0.1
> ...


Awwww, tinys! <3


vivalabam said:


> I only have a pic of the p machalla, I've tried not to disturb them too much, plus they are too tiny to see. :lol2: I'll go upload it now.


Good girl <3


ducks said:


> posted in the other, longer thread:
> 
> The small boy went with his dad, came back with a juvie E campestratus for him, a B boehemei for me, a G rosea for the nice lady up the road and an H lividum and an OBT for his dad.
> 
> ...


Well, you'll certainly see yours more often!


Here's the only pic I have of my three newbies! The P subfusca is too tiny and the E sp "Red" is skanky looking (needs a moult :whip


This is Betsey :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

MissMoose said:


> This is Betsey :flrt:
> image


Wow she's lovely! I'd love a centipede but they scare me. :blush: I think I'll get one when I move home. 

Here's Pambo :flrt:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

My haul

Scolopendra subspinipes japonica X 1

Selenocosmia sp. "Samarae" x 1
Heterothele villosella x 3
Lampropelma ******ium x 1
Steatoda grossa x 10 (all with egg sacks) Don't ask!!!


Leaf insects x 4 Can't remember the name


Had a great day, met a fair few folk that use this forum and got myself some bargains


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

Enter the Edward:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I got a good haul, and had the best day ever.

I got
5 Blue fangs for £30
SA female T apophysis for £50
AF euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi + set up for £25
SA female x immanis
2x pamphobeteus sp south equador II
2x avicularia diversipes
2x p subfusca highland
2x tapinauchenius gigas
2x phormictopus auratus
3x tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
2x p miranda
and a pair of geniculata's.

Only managed to get a few pics, because Im knackered, and now Im very itchy. Talk about flicking hair.

T apophysis

















A geniculata (male)

















A geniculata (female)

















Ill get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I got a good haul, and had the best day ever.
> 
> I got
> 5 Blue fangs for £30
> ...


Wow you must have spent loads!


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

has anyone got any pics of the actuall venue ?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Wow you must have spent loads!


About £300-£350. I have been saving for about 6 months though. 
It only comes round once a year, you have to make the most of it :2thumb:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

I got myself a fair few at the show, did go a tiny bit mad buying thing's.

Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black x2
Lampropelma sp. Borneo black x4
Orphnaecus sp. blue x5
Ornithoctoninae sp.Malaysia blue femur x3
Ornithoctonus sp. Malthai x2 
Orphnaecus sp. Sipaly 
AF Poecilotheria Regalis 
1.1 Poecilotheria Rufilata
1.1 Poecilotheria Miranda
1.1 Pterinochilus chordatus
1.1 avic (forgot name)

Made my day when I won best brachypelma.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

This is Betsey :flrt:
image


ahhh a _Scolopendra mirabilis nice :mf_dribble:_


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nerve said:


> Enter the Edward:
> 
> image


 
Nice Scorpion pal


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

I got a really cool Juve male B.smithi who I hope will like my AF one day.
plus:

2x X.immanis slings
2x P.fortis slings
3x B.klaasi slings
3x B.emilia slings
1x B.albiceps grown on sling
1x AF P.cambridgei (courtesy of HoS, I already have a couple of her offspring)
1x free G.pulchra sling (cheers HoS) 
1x free False Widow spider (cheers M.I.S.C.)
1x large juve L.klugi

Plus a Spider Shop mousemat and a Pokie poster! 

Not uploaded any pics yet.


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> -Epic wall of text-


Hello local, nice haul bro.



Colosseum said:


> Nice Scorpion pal


Why thank you, he's my first and a pretty awesome little dude!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> About £300-£350. I have been saving for about 6 months though.
> It only comes round once a year, you have to make the most of it :2thumb:


Haha very nice! I think me and the OH managed to get through around £150. Lucky it was my 21st a couple of weeks back and I got loads of money. :blush:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

even thou i did not go this year i treated my self to some new inverts and reptiles from else where ,

Chilobrachys andersoni x1
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x1 
Lampropelma violaceopes x1 
Scolopendra alternans (Florida) / i think i need to get a pic & get it id
Scolopendra subspinipes (Java)
and 2 surinam red tailed boas male and female for breeding

hahah...


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i found none for 2 quid.. from british sellers at least. i tried to stay away from the euros in the middle of the big hall, cutting down on food miles i guess would be the term


If that's OBT slings for £2 you mean, I had some with me today.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I got a couple of pairs of these guys!

Couldn't resist their little faces -




















Also got a couple of colonies of dubia roaches and a load of livefood. A lot less than previous years!


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

bothrops said:


> I got a couple of pairs of these guys!
> 
> Couldn't resist their little faces -
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> -Epic wall of text-


Hello local, nice haul bro.



Colosseum said:


> Nice Scorpion pal


Why thank you, he's my first and a pretty awesome little dude!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a banded flower mantis and a pot of painted lady caterpillars. I'm a lightweight compared to you guys, but I get pet butterflies in a few weeks so I'm not too upset!
Muchly wanted a skeleton t, Singapore blue, all the stick insects and a few leaves too, but considering I'm terrified of spiders it's probably best I didn't.
Did anyone spot the mating pair of orchids? I found that a little strange.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Wow she's lovely! I'd love a centipede but they scare me. :blush: I think I'll get one when I move home.
> 
> Here's Pambo :flrt:
> 
> image


Sexyyy <3


Nerve said:


> Enter the Edward:
> 
> image


He's well shiny.


DJ Gee said:


> I got myself a fair few at the show, did go a tiny bit mad buying thing's.
> 
> Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi black x2
> Lampropelma sp. Borneo black x4
> ...


Like em friendly then? :lol2:


PSYCHOSIS said:


> This is Betsey :flrt:
> image
> 
> 
> ahhh a _Scolopendra mirabilis nice :mf_dribble:_


Isn't she beautiful? :blush:

Pretty sure she's going to kill me at some point <3


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

I went with a list.......... and ignored it 

Came back with.....

Theraphosa blondi, long haired variety
Grammostola sp. 'north'
Mated adult female Hierodula sp. 'Philippines'
and an Adult male royal from Becky 

As for pics, I cant be arsed :Na_Na_Na_Na:, but you can see them on facebook Moosie :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Had a bit of a spend up :whistling2:
I got a few slings but mainly juvs and a few adults


3 x Monocentropus balfouri 
1 x Xenesthis immanis 
2 x Ephebopus murinus 
2 x Ephebopus uatuman
2 x Ephebopus rufescens 
2 x Hapalopus sp. cabbage patch 
6 x Chromatopelma cyanepubescens 
1.1 Holothele incei
1 x Holothele incei 'Gold'
1 x Megaphobema mesomelas
2 x Nhandu tripepii 
2 x Theraphosidae sp."ebony" Borneo
4 x Nhandu chromatus 
3 x Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 
5 x Ceratogyrus marshalli 
1 x Lasiodorides polycuspulatus
10 x Avicularia sp 'Guyana'
5 x Brachypelma boehmei 
3 x Brachypelma schroederi 
3 x Brachypelma smithi


5 x Platymeris biguttata


----------



## zelda91 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I had a swell day :2thumb: very very happy I expected to buy more but ended buying just the ones iv been really wanting for a while. Came home with

Cobalt Blue suspected female sub adult
Red Chile Rose
P. Regalis Juvenile
Green praying mantis nymph
Giant Indian Forest Scorpion 

My scorpion escaped today under my nose :gasp: and even worse my mum found it omg and its already pretty huge so it wasnt a small shock.. not a good way to end a great day but all is fine now, looking forward to housing my cobalt lol im sweating of fear now just thinking about it :eek4:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

did not go to the show ,but thanks to ben i have two macrothele gigas ,and thanks to me ,i got a haplopelma hainanum cb ,a bright red huntsman ,happy days


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> Had a bit of a spend up :whistling2:
> I got a few slings but mainly juvs and a few adults
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey:gasp:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Scaley said:


> I went with a list.......... and ignored it
> 
> Came back with.....
> 
> ...



Was good to see you! We will definitely take you up on your offer of a meal and taking the kiddies out : victory:

I will upload my piccies later


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a mental list that vanished as soon as I got there, and the kids went mad...

Hopefully all these will be future breeding projects:
2xPhormictopus cochleasvorax (Snail Eater) Male & Female
5xAvicularia juruensis
3xOrphnaecus sp."blue" Panay/Philippines
3xSericopelma Melanotarsum
2xSamurai Earth Tigers

Boys Stuff...
1xNhandu colloratovilosum
1xSilver Trapdoor
2xOrange Trapdoors
1xPoecilotheria Subfusca
1xPoecilotheria Pederseni
1xPsalmopoeus Cambridgei
1xTapinauchenius Subcaeruleus
1xAvicularia diversipes
1xChilobrachys andersoni
1xChilobrachys fimbriatus
1xYamia sp.Khao Lak Thailand
2xUnknown Scorpions... Oli bought them and didn’t get the name written down.
2xJapanese Vinegaroons


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Had a great time and met lots of old faces and some new ones too. Spent the journey with PeterUK and the night before was a great drinking and eating session with Michael Scheller, Olaf, Christian and Stephan, Jean Michelle Verdez, the BTS committee, Ray Gabriel, Chris and Craig, and lots of others.
*

*Came home with *

*AF P. subfusca (from Andy, which won Best Asian Arboreal and Best in Show)*

*AF P. ornata (she's huge)
*

*1 x P. regalis sling*

*3 x P. pederseni slings*

*2 x P. tigrinawesselli slings*

*3x P. metallica slings*

*4 x A. versicolor juvenilles*

*10 x L. violaceopes slings (from Skyline65)
*

*2 false widows with lots of eggs/nymhs
*

*and then some *

oh, and I also came home with a headache 

bring on Kempton and SEAS

I had OBT large slings for sale on the Invicta tables for £3 and £4, these were the last from July and August 2010 sacs. Still have a few left if anyone's interested.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> *Had a great time and met lots of old faces and some new ones too. Spent the journey with PeterUK and the night before was a great drinking and eating session with Michael Scheller, Olaf, Christian and Stephan, Jean Michelle Verdez, the BTS committee, Ray Gabriel, Chris and Craig, and lots of others.
> *
> 
> *Came home with *
> ...


twas great to meet you Pete, unfortunately there wasnt alot of time to catch up for proper, you kept bouncing off in different directions and i kept being hogged by a short, round and hairy frenchman and Richard G.....well at least i'm going to be busy for a year or so! :lol2:

THE subfusca......my violaceopes girl is still sulking (although it was apparently very very close! :lol2: )


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

i came home with 1 wide arm mantis 1 indian ornamental 1 singapore blue 1 blue legged centipede and 1 java giant centipede pretty happy really .....will get pics up when i get my phone back


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

lets see the subfasca pete


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Devi said:


> I got a banded flower mantis and a pot of painted lady caterpillars. I'm a lightweight compared to you guys, but I get pet butterflies in a few weeks so I'm not too upset!
> Muchly wanted a skeleton t, Singapore blue, all the stick insects and a few leaves too, but considering I'm terrified of spiders it's probably best I didn't.
> Did anyone spot the mating pair of orchids? I found that a little strange.


I did, why was it strange? They weren't connected when I saw them, he was just trying. I thought it was amazing, the size difference is like :gasp:. We have a pair so hopefully will have the same soon. :flrt: She is a right monster, when she went to catch a fly last night, she actually shook her tub when she missed and whacked the side... 



MissMoose said:


> Sexyyy <3


:flrt:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I did, why was it strange? They weren't connected when I saw them, he was just trying. I thought it was amazing, the size difference is like :gasp:. We have a pair so hopefully will have the same soon. :flrt: She is a right monster, when she went to catch a fly last night, she actually shook her tub when she missed and whacked the side...
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt:


saw you a few times, smiled in passing but i was rushing to catch GT before he left, lol

not surprised to see you right at the front of the queue waiting to go in! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> saw you a few times, smiled in passing but i was rushing to catch GT before he left, lol
> 
> not surprised to see you right at the front of the queue waiting to go in! :lol2:


Aww you should have said hello! I would have known who you are then. :lol2: 

Haha yeah, well we were at a hotel so had to be kicked out at 10 anyway, got up early and I was excited so we left at about 9. :blush:

No idea how the OH ended up buying more inverts than me, he has 28 and I have 30 and I'm supposed to be the only one who likes them. :lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I did, why was it strange? They weren't connected when I saw them, he was just trying. I thought it was amazing, the size difference is like :gasp:. We have a pair so hopefully will have the same soon. :flrt: She is a right monster, when she went to catch a fly last night, she actually shook her tub when she missed and whacked the side...


I just thought breeding was a delicate process that needed to be done carefully, was a bit surprised to see it in such a public place! The size difference was huge though, bless him for his efforts.They were in the act when we saw them, was going to buy some of the nymphs beside them, an orchid was what I went for, but I didn't think they were as pretty as the banded nymphs at the same stall, so cute! I only got the female out of the pair and now sort of wishing I got the male too, was just worried if I'd be able to care for him when he was so tiny.
Your girl sounds funny though, it's strange how strong they are when they look so fragile!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Devi said:


> I just thought breeding was a delicate process that needed to be done carefully, was a bit surprised to see it in such a public place! The size difference was huge though, bless him for his efforts.They were in the act when we saw them, was going to buy some of the nymphs beside them, an orchid was what I went for, but I didn't think they were as pretty as the banded nymphs at the same stall, so cute! I only got the female out of the pair and now sort of wishing I got the male too, was just worried if I'd be able to care for him when he was so tiny.
> Your girl sounds funny though, it's strange how strong they are when they look so fragile!


I don't think he was actually trying to breed them, I think it was more for show. When she is ready it's quite unlikely she will eat him and they seemed fine. 

Haha no I think you care for them pretty much the same, except we're keeping out male different, bit cooler and with less food, we're trying to slow down his maturity. They are quite a difficult species to care for anyway, we've never had anything like this before so we're taking extra care. ^_^ 

How much did the female on her own cost? I thought they only did them in pairs?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, we got.........

1 AF T pruriens
1 E uataman
6 P reduncus
3 P pulcher
2 P cambridgei
6 C sp 'blue'
2 C sp 'Penang'
1 C sp 'India'
1 C dyscolus
2 C andersoni
1 C darlingi
2 P striata
12 B albop
1 S crassipes
1 P murinus
1 L parahybana
3 T subcaeruleus


I think that's about it, I'm sure Selina will add more if I've forgotten any : victory:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> How much did the female on her own cost? I thought they only did them in pairs?


They did but I waited until about 4pm and smiled sweetly at the nice man and he let me get just her for £12. :flrt:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> Well, we got.........
> 
> 1 AF T pruriens
> 1 E uataman
> ...


Nice to see the Chilobrachys on there ask selina if there are any she wants to sell to pm me thanks.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Devi said:


> They did but I waited until about 4pm and smiled sweetly at the nice man and he let me get just her for £12. :flrt:


Wow seriously, that's a good deal, wish we did that but there was no point in hanging around all day, we had already been round like 3 times. :blush:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> Well, we got.........
> 
> 1 AF T pruriens
> 1 E uataman
> ...


Yoo Mark I dont feel as bad now seeing your list lol 

Big thanks to Mutley100 for walking round on his fone for most of the day picking out the T's I wanted to pick up... 
This is what I ended up buying :mf_dribble:
G. rosea rcf Scheller
P. striata Collin wilson
2 x sericopelma sp. santa Catalina
5 x S. calceatum
3 x A. metallica
25 x P. cambridgei Selina and Mark
5 x P. reduncus craig Mckay
4 x Heterothele villosella Craig Mckay
2 x T. gigas
3 x T. subcaerulus
H. minax
2. G. grossa Scheller
B. albiceps Scheller
2 x P. pedresini Scheller


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Just 1 T. blondie (juvenile). I only went to get a blondi and socialise with all the peeps I haven't seen for_ too_ long 

My chile rose was in here, but she got evicted! I emptied it completely, cleaned it and set it up with new eco earth and cork bark. Now home to Mojo, my new T.blondi...










Gunna source a 3 ft tank for when it gets HUGE!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i guess i should say what i got :lol2:

2 x L.nigerrimim (great deal, got the juvie female then JM came up to me when i was talking with Richard and gave me a male too)
1 x Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sulawesi Black' (Herr Scheller)
1 x Tub full of squirmy Stromatopelma calceatum courtesy of the Geordie GT (not got around to counting them yet :lol2
12 P.cambridgei from Selina to mix it up a bit
6 x P.lugardi Colin W
1 x P.chordatus Colin W
1 pure line B.vagans Colin W
a couple of dozen H.lividum slings from Ray H (no Ray i DONT need more! :lol2
half a dozen Miomantis caffra stuffed in my bag from Graham S along with a few bean weevil cultures and roach cultures.
2 x nice Chaetopelma gracile from person i cant remember

1 x Backache
2 x Sore feet


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i guess i should say what i got :lol2:
> 
> 2 x L.nigerrimim (great deal, got the juvie female then JM came up to me when i was talking with Richard and gave me a male too)
> 1 x Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sulawesi Black' (Herr Scheller)
> ...


Good haul Steve! And i agree on the back ache and sore feet... my feel still ache today :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i guess i should say what i got :lol2:
> 
> 2 x L.nigerrimim (great deal, got the juvie female then JM came up to me when i was talking with Richard and gave me a male too)
> 1 x Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sulawesi Black' (Herr Scheller)
> ...


Lol you got to giggle at me having a mega stress. Ended up with a massive migrane lmao


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My eyes are getting greener and greener after seeing all these lists of what you jammy beggars bought! I so wanted to go :-( so to ease my pain I've just bought a M balfouri to make me smile again.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> twas great to meet you Pete, unfortunately there wasnt alot of time to catch up for proper, you kept bouncing off in different directions and i kept being hogged by a short, round and hairy frenchman and Richard G.....well at least i'm going to be busy for a year or so! :lol2:
> 
> THE subfusca......my violaceopes girl is still sulking (although it was apparently very very close! :lol2: )


LOL, yeah I used to bounce around with the long sleeved jacket on at a certain hotel, so they conveniently put some cushions on the wall, the door kept getting stuck too, impossible to open from the inside 

You should have met us at the pub the night before, was much more time for chatting.

Matt, I believe Andy posted a pic up in here recently, but now she's mine mine mine!


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ tyhink i got one of your striata slings sling city or something


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL yes Brandan. Poxicator's sling city 

You should have said hello, mind you I think I was talking 3 conversations at once at certain times


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Scaley said:


> I went with a list.......... and ignored it
> 
> Came back with.....
> 
> ...


 Will go be nosy when i get in :flrt:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

I got 
1 Adult female Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
5 x Poecilotheria subfusca slings
3 x Tapinachenius subcaerulens slings
2 x Stichoplastoris sp Nicaragua slings
1 Macrothele gigas sling
1 Mated Adult female Stagmomantis theophila
1 3rd instar Sphodromantis aurea
2x Acanthops sp (Dead leaf mantis) 2nd instar 
1 Fruit Fly culture
1 Small tub of Bluebottle maggots

I also came home with 
Best Old World Arborial Tarantula & Best Tarantula in show prizes:2thumb::no1:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> lets see the subfasca pete


----------



## lizbristol (May 30, 2010)

I finally got an avic sling - a beautiful little _A versicolor_ who I've called Darcy 

I absolutely loved it there - this was the first exhibition/invert event I've been to despite keeping inverts for a while now. And I was extremely restrained - we are running out of room at home for all our beasties, otherwise I could have come away bankrupt!

Haven't got a pic of Darcy yet, will get one up soon.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

jambo1984 said:


> i came home with 1 wide arm mantis 1 indian ornamental 1 singapore blue 1 blue legged centipede and 1 java giant centipede pretty happy really .....will get pics up when i get my phone back


centipedes you must show us the pics =)


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Did I mention I got a free False Widow spider? I think I did. Well the eggsack that was in the box has hatched today and I have 100+ little babies all over mummy's web. What do I do people? I've never kept these before, when do I need to separate them out? What can you feed the babies or do they feed off Mum's catches? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

andyh75 said:


> I got
> 1 Adult female Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
> 5 x Poecilotheria subfusca slings
> 3 x Tapinachenius subcaerulens slings
> ...


cool another funnel web keeper iv got 2 macrothele gigas did you get it off them french guys my avatar pic is the mum of my 2


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> cool another funnel web keeper iv got 2 macrothele gigas did you get it off them french guys my avatar pic is the mum of my 2


I got this one of Roberto Tomassini, he had sold out of them come the end of the show, i got a sling a couple of years ago (Think it was the 09 BTS) she's about 2.5 inch leg span now :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a fab weekend! It was great to have a chat with so many people and catch up with old friends - long time no see Chris and Becky!! It was good catching up with you two! 
Thank you to the BTS commitee for organising a brilliant day. 

I bought 2 -

1 x P metallica lg sling
1 x Aphonopelma behlei sub adult female


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> I had a fab weekend! It was great to have a chat with so many people and catch up with old friends - long time no see Chris and Becky!! It was good catching up with you two!
> Thank you to the BTS commitee for organising a brilliant day.
> 
> I bought 2 -
> ...


Was that aphonopelma the funky one you showed us. You were working really hard at the show though


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Was that aphonopelma the funky one you showed us. You were working really hard at the show though


Yes, she is a bad tempered girl!!  She made me laugh so I had to buy her, I may have to get a couple of juvs now while they are still about.
I got home to find the H mac I decided to keep had molted into a mm, a week later and I could have stuck him on the table! I'll have to stick him in the classifieds now.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

I just been watching my a versi sling walking around its pot like its on a mission its little legs are the cutest things ever


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

andyh75 said:


> I got this one of Roberto Tomassini, he had sold out of them come the end of the show, i got a sling a couple of years ago (Think it was the 09 BTS) she's about 2.5 inch leg span now :2thumb:


thats when i got 2


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Did post in the other thread but you can have a picture in this one :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Wanted to reserve the T.plumipes that Christian & Stephan had but it had gone  Plus heard that Lee might possibly have some Augacephalous males so literally ran to his table to find a different species, was quite disappointed but still got some nice spiders:

1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei
1 Avicularia purpurea
1 Agnostopelma gardel
3 Tapinachenius subcaerulus
1 Theraphosa blondi 
Have a picture:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

alspider said:


> I just been watching my a versi sling walking around its pot like its on a mission its little legs are the cutest things ever


Every bloomin' time I feed and mist my Versis it's a battle to keep them in the tub! I just want to open, spray, chuck in food and close but they're having none of it. Out they come and if you try to direct them back in it's straight onto your finger and a walk around the hand/arm. Then they won't go back in no matter how much you try. Took me ages to feed and water all 6 of mine earlier. Love them to bits though.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Grrrr the AF ornata was gunna be mine!! I was behind you when you got her she looked gravid! I got a pair of mirandas insted tho lol


Poxicator said:


> *Had a great time and met lots of old faces and some new ones too. Spent the journey with PeterUK and the night before was a great drinking and eating session with Michael Scheller, Olaf, Christian and Stephan, Jean Michelle Verdez, the BTS committee, Ray Gabriel, Chris and Craig, and lots of others.
> *
> 
> *Came home with *
> ...


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Every bloomin' time I feed and mist my Versis it's a battle to keep them in the tub! I just want to open, spray, chuck in food and close but they're having none of it. Out they come and if you try to direct them back in it's straight onto your finger and a walk around the hand/arm. Then they won't go back in no matter how much you try. Took me ages to feed and water all 6 of mine earlier. Love them to bits though.


haha thats great, I wish i had a bit more money i would have got a few more and also a centipede as they look evilll :devil: there were also some really really pretty stick insect things up the corner in the small room by the vending machines and chairs with a woman on the stall (i wish i had got the name of them) :bash:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

alspider said:


> there were also some really really pretty stick insect things up the corner in the small room by the vending machines and chairs with a woman on the stall (i wish i had got the name of them) :bash:


I saw that stall, what did they look like?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Devi said:


> I saw that stall, what did they look like?


 
ok this is really vague but there were young which were green and had other colouration on them and they had big legs and spikey bits :blush: the adults looked a bit like http://www.hiltonpond.org/images/KatydidBushFProfile01.jpg
from what i remember but had colouration on the wings :lol2: i just remember thinking wow there pretty


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

ohh and if anybody can work out what the hell im on about and give me a name will get 5 stars (which can then be traded in for a cuddly toy or a plastic watch)


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

alspider said:


> ok this is really vague but there were young which were green and had other colouration on them and they had big legs and spikey bits :blush: the adults looked a bit like http://www.hiltonpond.org/images/KatydidBushFProfile01.jpg
> from what i remember but had colouration on the wings :lol2: i just remember thinking wow there pretty


Hm, my first thought was a leaf insect or mantis. But Katydids can look spiky as nymphs like this - Katydid Nymph and some adults have colours.
Does that look right? Or my other two options? Or was it definitely a stick?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

becky89 said:


> Did post in the other thread but you can have a picture in this one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Have a picture:
> ...


How cute is that, I've got one coming tomorrow - can't wait for Sylvi to bring it round to mine :flrt:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

they wasnt a mantid, i know nothing about katydids or leaf insects though.The younger ones had really long legs and looked out of proportion as they had a small body compared to the legs.I wish i could remember more lol


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Devi said:


> Hm, my first thought was a leaf insect or mantis. But Katydids can look spiky as nymphs like this - Katydid Nymph and some adults have colours.
> Does that look right? Or my other two options? Or was it definitely a stick?


 Aw here's a pink one :flrt:
http://catefneely.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/pink-katydid13.jpg


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Aw here's a pink one :flrt:
> http://catefneely.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/pink-katydid13.jpg


i would kill myself if i was that colour :lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

alspider said:


> they wasnt a mantid, i know nothing about katydids or leaf insects though.The younger ones had really long legs and looked out of proportion as they had a small body compared to the legs.I wish i could remember more lol


That sounds totally right for a katydid. Like this - Katydid Nymph



Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Aw here's a pink one :flrt:
> http://catefneely.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/pink-katydid13.jpg


I want that bug so badly. Bless.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

great so thats narrowed it down to a few thousand im guessing hehe


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Devi said:


> Hm, my first thought was a leaf insect or mantis. But Katydids can look spiky as nymphs like this - Katydid Nymph and some adults have colours.
> Does that look right? Or my other two options? Or was it definitely a stick?


Well I think the question is What Katydid? And indeed What Katydid Next. LOL ...I'll get my coat! :blush:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuzzmaster101 said:


> Well I think the question is What Katydid? And indeed What Katydid Next. LOL ...I'll get my coat! :blush:


 
:lol2: 

*Ancylecha fenestrata* look alot like the ones but i could have sworn they had red on them but i think my imagination may be mixing with reality now :whistling2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

alspider said:


> :lol2:
> 
> *Ancylecha fenestrata* look alot like the ones but i could have sworn they had red on them but i think my imagination may be mixing with reality now :whistling2:


This is the closest I can find to red but it may be more pinkish - Central Texas Leaf


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Devi said:


> This is the closest I can find to red but it may be more pinkish - Central Texas Leaf


 
thanks for trying but i believe them to be alot more like/ if not *Ancylecha fenestrata *anyway im doing my own head in so im off too bed :lol2: cheers guys for the help


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Just 1 T. blondie (juvenile). I only went to get a blondi and socialise with all the peeps I haven't seen for_ too_ long
> 
> My chile rose was in here, but she got evicted! I emptied it completely, cleaned it and set it up with new eco earth and cork bark. Now home to Mojo, my new T.blondi...
> 
> ...


 
You tart, I see ya went for the 'quick put tub in, open it and leg it' tactic  I decided to give mine a nudge to help her on the way into the exo, shit she moves fast! lol

Oh and mine is wolfing down the crix, bring on the biggest blondi comp :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> centipedes you must show us the pics =)


 here they are sorry about the quality...java giant

















here the blue leg















hope you enjoy


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> How cute is that, I've got one coming tomorrow - can't wait for Sylvi to bring it round to mine :flrt:


Hehe thanks :flrt: You will love yours, they were all adorable lol.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Fed the fishing spider last night. Really wanted one of these for a while and they're great.


Also got me a hapalopus cambodia too - my first priority!


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I came back with 81 spiders ( i will name them when Im home as I have packed them up!) 4 adult snails and about 100 babies, 2 millies, a little crabby, 4 whip scorps and 20 EC Stickies! :bash:

Great to meet people!! 

x


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Miss_Spyro said:


> I came back with 81 spiders ( i will name them when Im home as I have packed them up!) 4 adult snails and about 100 babies, 2 millies, a little crabby, 4 whip scorps and 20 EC Stickies! :bash:
> 
> Great to meet people!!
> 
> x


 
How much did you take and spend?!


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I went with £300 and still got some back.... Well about £50 !! :2thumb:

then went out and brought loads of RUBS that I have to transport home with me!!


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice too meet you too! Sorry I had to dash as the lecture was about to start and my sister and my kids didn’t want to miss it.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> I came back with 81 spiders


Bloody hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't got 81 spiders :blush: Can't wait see your list and I'm very jealous. Well due to my car being bumped by a lorry prior to going (sorry to repeat myself) I had to give the show a miss so I've just ordered a _M balfouri, L violaceapoes, P pulchra, S calceatum, A _versicolor and 2 Chile Red Zebra's :whistling2:


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm just mad!!!! :whip: Am nearing the 200 mark now!


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

This years show was really good, even though i have had a muscle spasm in my neck and i still have it now !.
My dad has decided to join me in the hobby which is fantastic and also means more money for more t's !.

My haul:

3x Avicularia diversipes
3x Avicularia versicolor 
2x Avicularia purpurea
5x Avicularia sp. "peru purple"
2x Avicularia aurantiaca
3x Avicularia juruensis
1x Ceratogyrus darlingi 
2x Ceratogyrus marshalli
2x Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2x chilobrachys sp. "Blue"
2x Chilobrachys sp.Sai Yok 
2x Chilobrachys sp.Penang
2x Chilobrachys andersoni
1x Cyclosternum fasciatum (Brothers)
5x Cyriocosmus perezmilesi 
1x Cyriocosmus sellatus 
1x Cyriocosmus sellatus MM
3x Hapalopus sp. colombia "large" (1 sexed as possible female)
1x Haplopelma longipes
4x Heterothele villosella
2x Holothele incei
5x Holothele rondoni 
2x Lampropelma violaceopes
2x Lampropelma sp. "Borneo black"
2x Lampropelma nigerrimum
2x Poecilotheria pederseni
2x Poecilotheria regalis 
2x Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
6x Psalmopoeus cambridgei
3x Psalmopoeus irminia
2x Psalmopoeus pulcher 
5x Psalmopoeus reduncus
2x Pterinochilus chordatus
2x Pterinochilus lugardi 
5x Pterinochilus murinus
2x Phlogius sp.PNG
2x Selenocosmia crassipes
2x Selenocosmia arnsdti
2x Selenocosmia sp. "Samarae"
2x Tapinauchenius elenae
2x Tapinauchenius gigas
2x Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus
2x Yamia sp.Khao Lak

AND ...
1x Poecilotheria metallica 
1x Monocentropus balfouri
:flrt:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

You GREEDY GREEDY person!!!

Ive seen some people with big lists like, although you're just clearly trying to buy every tarantula on the earth!!!

Not jealous one little bit... :whistling2:


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

mcluskyisms said:


> You GREEDY GREEDY person!!!
> 
> Ive seen some people with big lists like, although you're just clearly trying to buy every tarantula on the earth!!!
> 
> Not jealous one little bit... :whistling2:


I have not bought any for a while until now ...
thats the excuse :whistling2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

luke1994 said:


> I have not bought any for a while until now ...
> thats the excuse :whistling2:


Good excuse, wonder if that will work for me next year... :hmm:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

luke1994 said:


> This years show was really good, even though i have had a muscle spasm in my neck and i still have it now !.
> My dad has decided to join me in the hobby which is fantastic and also means more money for more t's !.
> 
> My haul:
> ...


Was there anything left after you brought all that. :gasp:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

luke1994 said:


> This years show was really good, even though i have had a muscle spasm in my neck and i still have it now !.
> My dad has decided to join me in the hobby which is fantastic and also means more money for more t's !.
> 
> My haul:
> ...



Good lord :gasp: Were you the guy standing next to me at Lee's table going 'I'll have 5 of them, and 5 of them, and some of them..."? :lol2:Good haul though!


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah that was probably me then !
Thank you.


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad everyone had a good time, some cool species you all got!
Shame i couldnt go and pick up anything seeing as my dad 'couldnt be bothered' to take me there 
owell maybe next time: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

luke1994 said:


> Yeah that was probably me then !
> Thank you.


Were u shocked when Mark appeared at your house at the show with some more spiders


----------



## 231bex (Aug 29, 2010)

we got a Regalis a chili rose and 4 emps


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

The lot I got was 

Tapinauchenius Gigas
Orphnaecus Sp Blue Panay
Lampropelma Violacepes
Caturimi Argentineusis
Brachypelma Vagan 
Brachypelma Smithi
Chilobrachys Andersoni 
Cyriocosmus Elegans 
Tapinanchonius Subcaerulus 
Avicularia Sp 
Chilobrachys Sp Aladdin 
Euathlus Vuplinus 
Avicularia Versicolour 
Selenocosmia Arndsti 
Brachypelma Albopilosa 
Pterinochilus Murinus 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
Pamphobeteus Fortis
Thrixopelma Ockerti 
Acanthognathus Vilches 
Pamphobeteus Sp II Ecuador 
Cupiennius salei 
Pseudhapalopus Sp Blue 
Acanthoscurria Chacoana 
Aphonopelma iodus
Nhandu Colortovillosum 
Grammostola Porteri 

:flrt:

Was muiltis of some to make it up the amount! :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Miss_Spyro said:


> The lot I got was
> 
> Tapinauchenius Gigas
> Orphnaecus Sp Blue Panay
> ...


We brought u the C.andersoni as a pressie from the kiddies hehe. Watch out for the T.gigas sis as they are uber fast.


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah you did  

I also got an adult female one of them too  xx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Miss_Spyro said:


> Yeah you did
> 
> I also got an adult female one of them too  xx


Pfft lol. Your chilo army will never be as good as mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

